

HTML5 8-Bit Snake Game (with Commented Source and Sounds) - kushsolitary
http://cssdeck.com/item/preview/624/classic-snake-game-with-html-canvas#full

======
usea
Doesn't work at all in Opera (12.00, Win7) or IE 9. Console is full of
javascript errors. -MooTools is undefined in mootools-more.min.js (line 13)
-Class is undefined in Preloader.min.js (line 11) -Uncaught exception:
ReferenceError: Security error: attempted to read protected variable in
jquery.js (line 3)

------
kombine
There is a noticeable lag between a keypress and the snake turning. Makes it
very unpleasant to play.

------
gwillen
In Chrome under OS X, the walls are invisible. (It seems like they might be
supposed to be the window edges, but they're offset by an unknown and
invisible amount from there.)

So that makes it less fun.

------
Zimahl
This is a pretty sweet demo. It worked well for me in Chrome, smooth and
responsive.

I have an underlying worry about the significance of HTML5 when it comes to
gaming. Since it's all JS and CSS, how are developers going to protect their
work? Isn't it going to be very easy for me to simply steal all your code and
resources? It's one thing if this is just Snake, it's another if this is
something more significant.

~~~
usea
You can do this easily with other platforms as well. Flash is easy to copy and
re-host with your own ads. It's also very easy to decompile and change
credits, etc. Even native games are cracked and distributed for free the same
day they hit stores.

This isn't much different.

What is significant is that it's truly easy to change the code on the fly.
People who cheat in flash games usually use memory editors. The barrier to
cheating in a game like this is much smaller. It's very easy to change the
script to give you 100 points per pellet, or slow the update interval from 30
to 10.

------
xiaoma
This is at about the level of a 2003 flash game.

It's awesome you're sharing the source and helping push things forward,
though.

